# burner/expansion bay



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

my desktop has a spot labeled 'expansion bay'. it does not open but looks just like the front of the 'mulitmedia optical drive', which does open and it where you put in a disk to watch it. this 'expansion bay' has a little button on the side as well, so I am guessing this is for an after-market addition of a cd/dvd burner?? 

I thought this thing had one when I ordered it, but does not, so it is hard to put one in? or would I be better off getting an external, and do those work well? I have things I want to copy/burn and no way to do so.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Normally you just pull out the cover blank and insert the drive. The system should address the drive automatically.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

so this is not a difficult thing to do? is there much wiring to be done? thanks much!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

chewie said:


> so this is not a difficult thing to do? is there much wiring to be done? thanks much!


No wiring at all. The drive will have a plug on the backside that mates with a socket in the computer. You just shove the drive in, then screw it in place. Very simple to do.

Look for drives for your laptop at eBay. They should be inexpensive.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

this is a desktop. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251244912302

something like this??? I very much appreciate your advice


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

chewie said:


> this is a desktop. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251244912302
> 
> something like this??? I very much appreciate your advice


That's a laptop drive.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

I figured that out after I posted that to you. the same person has a desktop one, but are they as easy to install? thanks


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

chewie said:


> I figured that out after I posted that to you. the same person has a desktop one, but are they as easy to install? thanks


Depends on the computer as how easy it is.
What brand is it?
Dell is REAL EASY to do things like that . H-P not so much. The computers that open up by pulling the front forward to put things in is not as easy as a Dell that opens up like a "suitcase" LOL


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

HP pavilion.

how bout this one?? it comes iwth the software but no sata cable. do most pc's have the cable or is this something I need to get extra??
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LG-GH24NS72...=US_CD_DVD_Blu_Ray_Drives&hash=item257bc113fe

and another thought, just to get an external one so I can use it with my laptop as well.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

chewie said:


> and another thought, just to get an external one so I can use it with my laptop as well.


That's probably the best idea. Installing an internal drive isn't rocket science, but it's just a little less simple than I think has been represented here. I'd suggest, if you want to learn how to do such things, go ahead and do it; but if your only object is to get a working drive, then get the external drive. If you want to be able to use it with more than just the one computer, then the decision is already made for you.

Case in point: I don't see where you've ever said, or anyone has asked, whether your computer needs an IDE or SATA drive. We don't even know what model the computer is -- there are lots and lots of different HP Pavilions, old and new. For an internal drive, IDE or SATA is the very first thing you need to know, before you even start looking at prices.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

How many know that Apple is NOT Putting ANY optical drives in their new iMacs~!
You HAVE to buy a external one, a USB SuperDrive, to play and burn CD's as well as DVD's.


----------

